Ask HN: What is your hardware side project? - exxybebbi
======
stevekemp
Building a small computer, powered by a Z80 processor.

Currently I'm in the state where I have a Z80 CPU hooked up to an Arduino
(mega). The software running on the Arduino fakes RAM and hardware I/O so I
can write simple programs in Z80 assembly language and test it.

I've also managed to get BASIC running on it. The next step is to actually
build a real circuit with serial I/O and real RAM/EPROM hardware so it will be
standalone.

------
matt_the_bass
A few years ago, I started making word clocks as presents for people. After a
while I started teaching a workshop on how to make a simple clock at a local
maker space. Now I have a refined design that my wife and I are producing in
our basement and starting to sell at low volume: www.finewordclocks.com

Making clocks is also a great excuse to buy cool tools. We have a probotix
asteroid cnc in the basement. I have a 3yo and 6yo. It’s been fun getting them
involved in making things. Most of the presents for their friends’ birthday
parties are home made (mostly by me but with the kids’ participation) and are
REALLY well received.

------
schappim
I have build a set of WebUSB Scales and a WebUSB Label Printer to speed up
shipping at my small business. 20 Sec Demo:
[https://vimeo.com/334547755/c387957a25](https://vimeo.com/334547755/c387957a25)

